# Anyone ever replace 1990's vortec 5.7L EGR pipe



## scottfarkus (Apr 17, 2015)

Howdy folks,

In a pinch here. Buggered up the EGR pipe on my 99 suburban while replacing a leaky intake manifold gasket. Had to cut the intake end fitting but cant reach the exhaust manifold end. Fitting is tight up to fender and firewall. Hope someone can shed some light here cause I'll hate to have to take off the exhaust manifold to get to it. thanks


----------



## scottfarkus (Apr 17, 2015)

Solved. Just for the record in case anyone has this problem in the future. None of the regular manuals give much info on the EGR tube. First. Hope you don't have to remove it in the first place. If you do use patience. If just removing at the intake. Use a 22mm flare nut wrench. Do not even try with any excessive torque with a straight open end wrench. If it doesn't budge with reasonable torque with flare wrench, stop. Otherwise you will round off the brass hex fitting. Begin heating with propane torch blocking flame from getting to upper intake which is plastic. You'll probably have to heat for at least 3 min. then hit fitting with pb blaster or equivalent while hot. Repeat 2 more times to make sure you get the blaster deep into the threads. Then let it rest and soak for a few hours. Then try with the flare wrench again. At this point it should bust loose. If not repeat the heating sequence. If you were unlucky like me the tube was also fused to the fitting. This is bad and means you will brobably have to cut the pipe as it will have probably crimped when nut let go.

If this is the case cut the pipe and start soaking the rear exhaust fitting with blaster. You're going to have to replace the EGR pipe anyway at this point so just make room and cut off the tube at the rear exhaust fitting with a dremmel tool. There is no room to remove this fitting back there with a flare wrench. Now you will be able to get a 6 point 25mm or 1"SAE SOCKET onto the fitting. Soak this fitting w/ pb blaster O/N before you even try to torque off the fitting. Use a 1/2 or 3/4 drive w/ 6" extension and breaker bar w/ cheater pipe if necessary. With patience and soaking you will eventually get this fitting off with a socket. Hope this helps someone in the future.


----------

